
There's a 99.9 percent Chance You Don't Need Venture Capital - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/3/27/theres-a-999-percent-chance-you-dont-need-venture-capital/10123/view.aspx
======
pg
What a crock. Sure, 99% of small businesses don't need outside investment. But
99% of small businesses aren't startups. They're hair salons and landscaping
companies. This whole article is based on a misunderstanding of the word
"startup".

